# Hermit Crabs?



## ByZa (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey there i know this may get answered alot but i was wondering how many hermit crabs can fit in a standard 2ft and also what is there breeding lik do they breed in captivity? and also where is it possible to get some from other than pet stores?

Thancs


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

Threre's no other way than to get them from pet shops
5-6 would fit comfortably
And its very rare for them to breed in captivity


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW i didnt know that... 



> 5-6 would fit comfortably


 
wouldnt that depend on the size of them??? some can be very small and other just HUGE


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

i happily kept 6 in a 2ft for a couple of years before they accidentally copped some baygon 

you can keep that many in there for a few years, but may need to upgrade a fair while down the track

they are awesome pets, rarely nip and are always happy to come out and explore.

they love to climb, and dig and they also need heat like snakes/lizards

but they are escape artists, so make sure they can't get out


----------



## Tim.Arm (Sep 16, 2008)

Like Miley_take siad, yes that could easily fit 6 or lease.


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a 1ft tank with 1 HUGE hermit crab in it... he is forever on the go exploring things


----------



## abbott75 (Sep 16, 2008)

ByZa said:


> also what is there breeding lik do they breed in captivity



They have a long larval stage that requires sea water and all the goodies within it. Very hard to recreate in captivity.


----------



## buttss66 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't believe they've ever been bred in captivity.
They live in colonies so it's not a good idea to just have 1.
I've kept up to 9 smallish ones in a 2foot tank.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 16, 2008)

Put in upside down cutlery trays (or any plastic ones that have sides with holes through it) and cut an opening on the side. That way you get extra hiding space, as well as another level for them to walk on, plus climbing walls. 
Add lots of hides/branches/stuff to do and you can very happily keep lots in there..Just make sure none of them get picked on and bullied.

And ditto to abbott75. All the hermit crabs in shops are collected. To date no one has bred them in captivity in Australia.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 16, 2008)

miley_take said:


> i happily kept 6 in a 2ft for a couple of years before they accidentally copped some baygon
> 
> you can keep that many in there for a few years, but may need to upgrade a fair while down the track
> 
> ...


 
Rarely Nip? Are you kidding? I have hardly ever picked one up without being nipped. also, I wasn't told they need heat, I had some for year with out heat, never heard of that before.


----------



## miley_take (Sep 16, 2008)

well when I kept them, I used heat and I never got nipped...but its like snakes, some bite some don't.
lok up hermit crabs and a lot of sites say they need heat


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 16, 2008)

how many would i fit in a 100x50x50 tank?


----------



## harmac (Sep 16, 2008)

They only need heat in winter if you want to keep them active - otherwise just give them some woodchip/sawdust so they can bury themselves, they'll come out again when it warms up. The most import thing for hermit crabs is high humidity and this is best achieved in a glass tank with a lid. If you don't get good himidity then you can raise it with a heat mat or clamp lamp and a larger water bowl. 

We've got 7 small ones in a 2 foot corner tank and they don't seem to get in each other's way.

Hope this helps...


----------



## buttss66 (Sep 16, 2008)

Caring for hermit crabs is more involved than pet shops would have you believe. They come from a warm humid climate but are often kept in pet shops in cold tanks with low humidity. Hermit crabs have modified gills and suffocate slowly if kept in dry conditions. It also means they cannot moult properly.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 16, 2008)

buttss66 said:


> Caring for hermit crabs is more involved than pet shops would have you believe. They come from a warm humid climate but are often kept in pet shops in cold tanks with low humidity. Hermit crabs have modified gills and suffocate slowly if kept in dry conditions. It also means they cannot moult properly.



Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## ByZa (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys thanks a heap ay now i know what im getting into and how many i can get thancs alot


----------

